# Ltach



## coder1 (Dec 15, 2011)

if a clinican is asked to see patients in a long term acute care hospital what e/m code, and place of service should be used

thank you


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

coder1 said:


> if a clinican is asked to see patients in a long term acute care hospital what e/m code, and place of service should be used
> 
> thank you



If the facility is considered an acute care hospital, it is POS 21 for Inpatient hospital "A facility, other than psychiatric, that primarily provides diagnostic, therapeutic (both surgical and non-surgical), and rehabilitation services by, or under, the supervision of physicians to patients admitted for a variety of medical conditions".  You would use the appropriate E/M codes for Inital or Subsequent Inpatient care.


----------



## coder1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your response


----------

